# Infiniti Q60 to Make 400-HP, More Powerful Version to Follow



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *The Infiniti Q60 will take its time getting to market, but it should prove worth the wait.*
> 
> The concept version of the new performance coupe first debuted at the North American International Auto Show in Detroit just a month ago and the most exciting element was what’s under the hood. Rather than yet another iteration of the brand’s 3.7-liter V6, Infiniti announced it would downsize the motor to just 3.0-liters but add two turbos. Now we have the first indication of how much power it will make.


Read more about the Infiniti Q60 to Make 400-HP, More Powerful Version to Follow at AutoGuide.com.


----------

